# bakery and pastry making school in U.k



## smriti agrawal (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am a student who is interested in doing professional bakery and confectionery course from London. Could anyone please tell me some good schools in london that i can apply. it would a great help.

Thank you,

smriti


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Why not try your local FE colleges?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Additionally, perhaps this link for bakery and confectionary courses in London will help:

http://london.floodlight.co.uk/lond.../study/region/16180339/220706/100/domain.html


----------

